# Resource for BOB supplies (even the BAG!)



## survivaltime (Jan 25, 2010)

Greetings all,

I have been working over the past 2 years to put together a site which will help even a beginning prepper to be prepared like a pro!. I have lived in Florida all my life and dealt with hurricanes (now sink holes too).

One thing you learn quick, if your house is lucky to survive, you'll be without water, food, power for a good while! So we've always known it's important to stock up on water, food and batteries. I use the rechargable kind since I can plug my inverter in the van and recharge them...cheaper that way!

So, being prepared,...for me is just second nature. To alot who have moved here it's a whole new experience one that can be dangerous if you're not properly prepared.


----------

